# Toro Governor Spring?



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a Toro 521 "1986"....... I just bought a "new governor" spring. The "new spring" cost $2.25.........The new spring looks the very same as the old one from 1986. Is there a special area that I need to go to to learn more about "Governor Spring settings" ........ Any help about this issue are appreciative from me


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

find out exactly what engine is on your snow blower. once you know what engine it is you can find the governor spring setup for that engine


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

if the old governor spring was original and never touched, I would put it exactly where the old one was. the old one probably just lost its tension and is not as strong as it used to be.

the governor setting are in the engine manuals depending on what make the engine is. You probably wont find them in a toro manual.

I have the links for tecumseh, briggs and kohler if needed


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Spring*

One other thing. Unless you know how it was originally set up, there are potentially differences in the hookup points depending on whether you have a throttle handle on the flywheel cover or a throttle cable setup on the handlebars. Then there is one more question, for example I have worked on some Tecumseh's on Craftsman snowblowers, might be the same as on Ariens but then again it might not.

On these 5 HP Tesumseh's with the throttle lever on the flysheel cover, the spring typically has been connected to the 2d from the top hole of the arm the linkage that connects to the carburetor. On the flywheel cover mounted throttle assembly, it's been attached to the bottom hole.

How about some pictures of what you have? Couldn't hurt.


----------

